# Recherche un développeur pour creer un droplet.



## mrangeard (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

N'y connaissant rien, je suis à la recherche de quelqu'un qui pourrait me créer un Droplet...
En gros, l'idée c'est de "drag&droper" un dossier dans l'app (le droplet donc) pour que celle ci me calcule les MD5 de chaque fichier se situant à l'intérieur de ce dossier, puis de sauver les résultats dans un ficher .TXT dans ce même dossier.
J'aimerais que le fichier soit toujours au format Text (et non RTF) et qu'il se nomme Checksum.txt
J'aimerais aussi que dans le fichier Text ce soit inscrit de cette façon:
"_File 1_" = MD5 cheksum
"_File 2_" = MD5 cheksum
"_File 3_" = MD5 cheksum
"_File 4_" = MD5 cheksum
etc...
(cad sans les chemins d’accès aux fichiers)

Pour la création de ce Droplet, merci de me donner vos conditions en MP ;-)

Je suis aussi à la recherche d'une application qui pourrait comparer le MD5 Checksum de plusieurs fichiers en même temps.
Je m'explique, je dois régulièrement graver des fichiers sur un DVD.
A la fin de la gravure j'aimerais pouvoir comparer le MD5 checksum de chacun de ces fichiers gravés avec le MD5 checksum des originaux sur mon HD.
J'ai trouvé des applications qui font ça, mais il faut les comparer fichier par fichier.
J'aimerai un app qui compare tous les fichiers en une seule fois.
Connaissez-vous une application qui fait ça ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

PS: j'espère que mon post n'est pas hors sujet ici.


----------



## mrangeard (22 Novembre 2015)

Personne ne veut gagner un ptit billet ?


----------



## ntx (29 Novembre 2015)

J'ai un petit truc à te proposer. J'espère que ça marchera sur ta machine. C'est compilé pour Mac OSX 10.9.


----------



## mrangeard (14 Décembre 2015)

Hello ntx,
Ok cool, dis moi tout.
Par contre je suis sur MAC OS 10.8, ça change quelque chose ?


----------



## ntx (14 Décembre 2015)

Je t'ai fait un petit programme suivant les specs que tu as données. Il est compilé avec le SDK 10.10, ça passe sur 10.9, à tester sur 10.8. Au pire je peux te le recompiler avec le SDK 10.9.


----------



## mrangeard (12 Janvier 2016)

Un grand bravo et un grand merci à Ntx qui a fait le programme parfait, dont j'avais besoin


----------

